# Nerviges Geräusch Sinamics S120 Smart Line Modul



## SW-Mech (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe hier einen Antriebsverbund Sinamics S120 bei dem die Einspeiseeinheit (oder besser gesagt die Netzdrossel) ein nerviges Geräusch von sich gibt.

Eingesetzte Komponenten:
- Smart Line Modul: 6SL3430-6TE21-6AA0
- Netzdrossel:        6SL3000-0CE21-6AA0
- Netzfilter:           6SL3000-0BE21-6DA0

Das Geräusch entsteht sobald man den generatorischen Betrieb der Einspeiseeinheit freigibt (p3533 = 0). Das Bit "Einspeisung arbeitet generatorisch" (r3405.4) flackert dann auch. Man sieht das auch, wenn man den Wirkstromistwert (r78.) aufzeichnet (siehe angehängte Grafik). Für mich sieht das so aus, wie wenn das SLM versucht nicht vorhandene Energie aus dem Zwischenkreis in Netz zurückzuspeisen.

Es ist dabei irrelevant
- ob Motormodule am Zwischenkreis angeschlossen sind oder nicht
- ob die Motoren eingeschaltet sind oder nicht
- ob die Motoren fahren, beschleunigen, bremsen
- an welcher Sicherung in der Montagehalle die Anlage angeschlossen ist 
Das Geräusch ist immer dasselbe.

Wir haben bereits alle Komponenten ausgetauscht (SLM, Drossel, Filter). Auch eine Überbrückung des Netzfilters hat nichts gebracht. Die Verdrahtung, die Wahl der Komponenten und der Parametersatz wurde vom Siemens-Support überprüft und gut geheissen. Siemens weiss also auch keinen Rat.

Bevor wir diesen Antriebsverbund in Betrieb genommen haben, hatten wir einen Testaufbau mit einem anderen SLM (selbe Leistung, aber nicht Booksize compact). Da hatten wir dieses Geräusch nicht.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## DirSch (18 Juli 2011)

Für mich sieht das nicht generatorisch aus, wäre der Strom dann nicht blockförmiger?. Sieht nach dem normalen Strom einer B6-Brücke unter Last aus (gleichmässige 6 positive  + 6 negative Pulse / 20ms). Da das ganze lastunabhängig ist würde ich auch eher netzseitig suchen.
Auffällig ist das auf einer Phase der Strom deutlich höher ist, das spricht ggf. für ein unsymmetrisches Netz. Also mal eine Netzanalyse durchführen - nicht das die Einspeiseeinheit nur versucht euer Netz gerade zu ziehen. Wenn das netz stark oberschwingungsbehaftet ist kann das natürlich auch für Resonanzeffekte sorgen.

Wurde der Testaufbau aus dem selben Netz gespeist oder gibt es die Chance das Netz zu wechseln?


----------



## SW-Mech (19 Juli 2011)

Hi DirSch

Das mit dem unsymetrieschen Netz werde ich mal anschauen, das ist ein guter Tipp. Der Testaufbau war am selben Netz, auch an der gleichen Steckdose. Das Netz können wir leider nicht wechseln,
nur den Anschluss (die Sicherung).

Aber nochmal zu der Aufzeichnung.
So wie ich das aus dem Funktionsplan (Listenhandbuch, Plan 1775) sehe, ist der r78 der Effektivwert des Stromes vom Netz Richtung Zwischenkreis. Also würde die Aufzeichnung doch bedeuten,
dass da mit rund 16A Energie in den Zwischenkreis geschaufelt wird und ca. 2ms später wird das ganze wieder zurück in Netz geschafft (Wenn man mal eine Periode anschaut).
Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## nico (19 Juli 2011)

Ich habe 2 Netzdrosseln von SEW mit Netzrückspeiseeinheit im Einsatz. Die machen auch beide ein nerviges Geräusch so eine Art Knistern. Habe aber auch noch nicht weiter erforscht woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## a44me (17 September 2015)

Bitte mal den P3440 "Smart Mode Konfiguration" im S120_S150_Listenhandbuch LH1 anschauen.
Möglicherweise hilft die Aktivierung des extended Smart Modes (Bit01)


----------



## norustnotrust (17 September 2015)

Sollte sein Umrichter nach 4 Jahren noch immer das Geräusch machen ohne daran gestorben zu sein würde ich das einfach lassen...

Never touch..


----------



## StefanXYZ (26 Juli 2018)

Bei uns macht das Active Line Module bzw. das daran angeschlossene Interface Module 16kW auch ziemlich Lärm. So mit 8 kHz.
Gab es bei Dir eine Lösung?


----------



## SW-Mech (27 Juli 2018)

Hallo StefanXYZ

Wir haben damals keine Lösung für das Poblem gefunden. Ich arbeite leider auch nicht mehr für die Firma.
Ob meine damaligen Kollegen später noch eine Lösung gefunden haben, weiss ich nicht.
Bei uns war der Lärm damals aber definitiv im tiefen Frequenzbereich. Deine 8kHz müsste ja ein richtiges Pfeifen sein.

Gruss SW-Mech


----------

